# It's Spitfire's Turn.



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 23, 2022)

Last week, I shared my thoughts and an overview of Orchestral Tools! This week, let's take a look at one of the other best in the business, Spitfire Audio. We'll cover topics such as their vision, pricing, workflow, marketing, and more. Enjoy!


----------

